# Another Zombie



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is one of the new props I have been working on. Still got a long way to go.

FILE0239.mp4 video by brushe2008 - Photobucket


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome. Next time video tape more of the tv show please. LOL


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks great. Can you post a video or some pics of the internal mechanism ?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey I've seen that mask before!  Looks good so far Watcher. Are you going to have it laying down? Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've been outside working on mine too, kind of! Making duct tape bodies turned into making 6 new headstones somehow..lol. But at least I'm making progress!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys.

DT you are funny. I wish there was a good zombie flick on right now.

Doc It is just a simple shiatsu prop. I will be glad to post some more pictures. I have not test this yet though. I have only run it so far about 30 mins, and the longest was about 3. So it may not hold up. I have a weight problem right now with head. I just need to add weight, but I am thinking of just build a new head on the wig head under it.

Joiseygal I got that mask on that penny sale last year on ebay. I am sure there is probably a bunch of them going around.

Trishanne I know what you mean. I am working on 3 props and just can't decide on this are that so I keep jumping around.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Joiseygal this one has to be laying down.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

What a great use of the massager! I've been staring at four of them lined up on my work bench for a couple of weeks now, trying to figure out what to do with them. Never would have thought of that congiguration in a million years. It is just what I need for a ground breaker. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That looks great so far!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Poor little guy, he can't get up off the ground


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

I like that. I'd love to see more illustration on how you did this.
"I'm un-dead and I can't get up!"


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Fick209.

Roxy he definitely seen better days.


Darkwalker I will get some pictures on. It might be a day or 2. I am working out of town. So 4hrs a day extra drive right now.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I like the unique movement. Nice job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks luanatic Just try to get a different use out of the second knob.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Lookin' great!! I like the movement!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool- I also like the movement!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job Watcher!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

It does have a very movement to it ... cool!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Nixie, Bethene, Jack and IMU, Thank you folks, I am glad you like it. I finally got some more pictures. I have been really busy and my daughter is coming with 3 babies. So we are trying to put up the Halloween and baby proof at the same time.

This one you can see I removed the top. Then bolted cpvc to it, using pvc to make my hinge.










Here you can see I added another pvc tee to make the pivot for the back bone at the bottom, I also let the bolts in the top stick up far enough to mount the spring on. The was on the other side has a nylonspacer under it to act as a bearing. Since there is really no force on this part. I just used a eye screw and string to attach it it all to the rubber knob. On the back side, I drilled 2 holes in the knob and looped wire around it. That end is deal with a lot of weight. I made the neck shorter to make it look better. The weight of the arms caused the head to not fall back as it should. So I added the spring on the back. But I am still going to need more weight to get the right movement. Maybe a 6 ounce sinker will do it. Hope these help.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I see what your doing, thats a great idea on translating the shiatsu motion. Also like using the spring to bring the motion back to the original position instead of using gravity. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

wow! Way to think outside the box. Very cool.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Johnny, I was hoping the picture would help. I have a hard time explain what is in my head. Don't know why, my wife keeps telling me it is empty.

Thank you Eeeekim I just try i find little things to help keep my props from looking the same.

Here he is finished. I might do some shading once he is in his haunt home and add sound. The plan for now is for him to be on the side of a hall. Hidden in a low lying fog. Then as they get close I will set him and a orange light off by motion sensor.

FILE0244.mp4 video by brushe2008 - Photobucket


----------

